

Mozilla Firefox OS - dgtl
http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/os/?utm_source=snippet&utm_medium=snippet&utm_campaign=FirefoxOS_Germany&sample_rate=0.1&snippet_name=4128

======
jhaaps
Here's the link for those not speaking German: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/os/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/os/)

------
dgtl
thnx jhaaps

